# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Wanted: Smith Hives

## hypostatic

HI there, im lookinf for 2 smith hives for a begginer in our group so we can help him along.

Second hand is ok, we got 2 last year from a guy in south queensferry but lost his details as he had more.

If you have any for sale please contact me

Dave: 01501-744817 or 07787796001

----------


## Dark Bee

Would you not consider making them yourselves? One of the advantages of the Smith hive is it's simplicity. You can get the dimensions off this SBA site, four pieces of wood, there is no need for fancy corner joints, butt joints, nails and bathroom sealant will do the job.

----------


## hypostatic

HI Dark,

Can you link where on the site please.

Would be goood to give it a try

Dave

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

SBA / Practical Beekeeping / Technical Data Sheets / It's item number 6.

Kitta

----------

